# Scary marys farmhouse..Cambridgeshire



## Mikeymutt (Sep 13, 2017)

I made another visit to this old farmhouse a little while back.i wanted to get some better shots.its not got a lot in it and it's a tiny place.but what is in there is lovely.i am glad the portrait of doom is still there..


----------



## titimo82 (Sep 13, 2017)

nicely captured


----------



## Dugie (Sep 13, 2017)

Quaint little place. The photo is creepy  Nice set again Mikey.


----------



## smiler (Sep 14, 2017)

Nice too see Mary is still keeping kids away from the fire, I enjoyed it, Thanks Mikey


----------



## Snailsford (Sep 14, 2017)

Nice one mate, good little report!


----------



## Mikeymutt (Sep 14, 2017)

Thank you all.nice to see scary still there too


----------



## LadyPandora (Sep 14, 2017)

I'm glad to see the picture is still here also.
Nice pics


----------



## HughieD (Sep 15, 2017)

Totally superb Mikey. Processing really suits the atmosphere of this place.


----------



## The Wombat (Oct 21, 2017)

Nice looking place Mikey, good work


----------



## prettyvacant71 (Dec 11, 2017)

Soft muted colours really enhance your pics Mikey, I like the close ups of the suitcase and the lampshades, you must never sit still


----------



## mockingbird (Dec 11, 2017)

I loved stepping in here for the first time, seeing that portrait on the side as you at the time "walked" in, was brilliant then seeing a piano as I moved some wood from the doorway, ahh memories.
You have made this look alot better, but still its a beauty anyway!


----------



## Mikeymutt (Dec 11, 2017)

Thank you all.i can never sit still pv ha ha always on the move..its is such a simple but lovely place mb.sadly you can't walk in the door it's a tiny squeeze now


----------



## Xventure (May 1, 2018)

Absoultey incredible breath taking photos! Amazing


----------



## Dirus_Strictus (May 1, 2018)

Dugie said:


> The photo is creepy :.



It is just a very good photograph of a kindly face and typical of many images of hard working women from that era. One needs to read the eyes and mouth, along with her attire to get the whole story. I have a number of similar images from that era and they all show the same thing - in a male dominated world, there is this striking image of a hard working wife/mother who is holding the family/household together. Sad her image will eventually fade away, but at least she has a few moments of 'fame' on here and she is nowhere scary or disturbing to me!


----------



## paul.richards.up (Jul 2, 2018)

Mikeymutt said:


> I made another visit to this old farmhouse a little while back.i wanted to get some better shots.its not got a lot in it and it's a tiny place.but what is in there is lovely.i am glad the portrait of doom is still there..



Really like the shots of the old sewing machine beautiful little time capsule defo one for our list


----------



## Wrench (Jul 4, 2018)

That is fecking lovely!!!
thanks for sharing


----------



## fernus89 (Sep 10, 2018)

Awesome pics. Beautiful sewing machine.


----------



## barryphop (Oct 3, 2018)

Hi. Great pictures. Do you know if this place is still there?


----------



## Palmtrees11 (Oct 3, 2018)

Nice Mikey, really captured the essence. Definitely bloody scary


----------



## barryphop (Oct 11, 2018)

Some really great shots there


----------



## Ha.zel (Oct 14, 2018)

I love this place, that portrait is incredible.


----------



## loren e. wilkins (Oct 14, 2018)

Fantastic! Thanks for sharing...


----------

